# Game 14: Phoenix Suns (6-7) @ Philadelphia 76ers (7-6) - 11/25



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

23-20, Sixers after 1.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

meh. 6-8 after tonight.. and so it goes. All I see is Jrue Holliday. Another player we drafted Lopez ahead of.


----------

